# Ankle ... fibula ... lateral pain



## xxmimixx (30 May 2012)

Hi
I have a rather painful Ankle ... fibula ... lateral side of lower leg, on both legs.

Looking at my past recent activities I have been Open water swimming 2 x750m on Sunday and Tuesday.
Can this be the cause, the swimming, kicking in the water...

OR

Monday had an appointment, was wearing a pair of Converse and run downhill then a bit further on and off for about a mile on a flat. Didnt run more as I didnt want to arrive all sweaty and bothered! 

Can this running in flat shoes / no support have caused this,

what is more likely to have caused it??

Im cycling tomorrow and Friday half way to and from work 20m round trip approx. Weather permitting.
Then cycle and Open Water Swim on Saturday
Sprint Tri on Sunday
Trying to avoid running to cause more damage.

What are your thoughts??


----------



## fimm (31 May 2012)

My _guess_ (and it is entirely a guess) is that running is more likely to have been the problem. Not that I have a clue what "a pair of Converse" are... How long were you running for, roughly? 5 minutes? 10 minutes? More/less than that?


----------



## 007fair (31 May 2012)

I jogged in the US once in training shoes rather than my running shoes as I had limited packing space and gave myself very sore achilies for a few months. I would guess your converse (I _do_ know what these are !) would have caused the pain. You have had injury problems before haven't you ? At this stage I wouldn't run before the Tri Actually you seem to be doing alot in the week before your first tri - Not that I am the expert  For me (at the ripe old age of 44) I need to stretch and rest as much as run and cycle to keep my body functioning well


----------



## Arsen Gere (31 May 2012)

If you up your swim distance it can cause ankle trouble. I had bother after going from around 2k to 4k in a session. It only gave me problems on the run not the swim. I kept the swim distance the same and reduced the run distance and slowy brought it back up and the problem went away.
Cycling was no trouble.

If it is both legs, that's good. It is something you have done and not an injury, hurting both legs the same way is very unusual.


----------



## gary in derby (31 May 2012)

shin splints?


----------



## xxmimixx (31 May 2012)

hi 007, yes I had problems before, mainly one injury which I didnt let heal 100% before going back to running so I irritated it again when I went back to running too soon and had to take a couple of extra weeks off, this was back in Feb and touch wood I have upped and improved so much since then without any more come back, till this little niggle now.

Also Arsen you are right, cycling is ok and I did up my distance enormously if you think about the fact that now Im swimming a constant 750 (2x750 with a couple of min rest in between) rather than usual 400m pool where I could push myself off the wall or have a rest if needed.
Im more inclined to agree with you and believe is the swim to cause it because I never had this kind of pain before and the swim is the only thing that has changed in my training. Also another good point you have made is that is both ankles whereas usually an injury (at least in my experience) it's on one side/ area only. 
I love  Cycling though, it never lets me down, other than a stiff shoulder muscle every now and then it never caused me any injuries. I part cycled to work twice this week and will do so tomorrow too, it's about 18m round trip.

Im not doing any running this week and have not run since last Thursday but Im not concerned about the run at all as it's only a 5 k so Im pretty confident with that.

Thanks all, it's good to talk!


----------

